# Remmael Manor



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

So, I am not quite sure why, but I have never posted pics or video of my haunt. The photos turned out really well, but my video camera didn't do it justice.

Here it my latest video...


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks great . Nice work on the video editing also .


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks. I try!

Here is a link to my pictures, too.

Halloween 2012 - a set on Flickr


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

WOW!! That is one large horde of walkers! They all look great. Your werewolfs kick butt. And I also like the lighting. An over all fantastic job on your haunt. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great setup and I love the lighting!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I just got done watching the final episode of season two of The Walking Dead where the herd of walkers overtakes the farm. Your zombie hoarde is fantastic!! You have some great masks/prop heads. Love the distressed clothing too. So fun to see these new haunt videos this time of year. Very inspiring. What a great haunt you have! THanks for posting!


----------



## Mystic Manor (Apr 17, 2009)

Very impressive haunt. Great collection of zombies! Very nice theme and flow of characters. Ever consider having 1 or 2 actor zombies to really keep the tot's on their toes?


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Very cool! Your pumpkin king is badass! And again your haunt reminds me how lacking I am in lighting my yard. Great job,and thanks for sharing.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW! Love all the walkers!! Fantastic job!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I liked your tombstones. Homemade? I especially like the large pillar ones, I am sure there is a name for those type of cemetery markers. Your setting is very professional looking.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:OMG!!! Your haunt is just gorgeous...in the creepiest way of course. Wow, you have so many props! (I thought I had a lot, but my yard looks like a barren wastefield compared to yours.) I saw a few props in your yard that I have, but what percentage of your's are props that you made? There is such a great mix of characters and monsters. You knocked it out of the ballpark with your lighting, I love the greens, and blues and reds...very well done. I have watched the video about a dozen times...If your video didn't do it justice then I am guessing it is even more amazing in person. You are a ROCKSTAR Remylass!

I like Millicent, Marcus and Penny a lot...all of them are so great. Your Pumpkin King is splendid!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I've gone back and looked at the vid and pics several times. Really liking some of the high end masks you have for your props. The pumpkin king is from Midnightfx studios if I'm not mistaken. Wondering how pleased you are with the quality and the customer service they provided? There are a few things on their site I really like and would love to hear from someone with first hand experience. Have you ever worn the pumpkin king mask? Comfortable?


----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

No comments... B-E-A-utifull... Nice lighting too. Love it!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow. Had no idea I would get this many comments. I have been on Jury Duty for the last week, so I haven't been on the forums. Let me answer all of your posts. I apologize for the delay.

@Jack Mac - Thank you so much for your kind words. I am terrible at sewing, but at least all my horrible stitching for the werewolves is hidden in the fur. They are hugely popular with the neighborhood kids. I think it is because they are almost 8 feet tall.

@Hairazor - Thank you. I changed up our lighting a lot this year. I have drooled over Spider Rider's lighting for so long, that I tried a few things. Mainly, I just replaced my bulbs with lower wattage, colored, CFL bulbs. These allowed me to use them more often without washing out the scene as much.

@jdubbya - You made me blush with your kind words. We started our horde with just four zombies several years ago. It has had such a positive response from people that we kept adding to it. The little kids aren't too afraid of it, and the teens and adults love it. We let ToT's take photos with them, so it has been a lot of fun.

@Mystic Manor - We have considered having actors. The more zombies we have, the more our friends are pushing for it. I haven't decided yet. Right now, I often dare kids to go touch one, or have their picture taken with one for their folks, or some such thing. I give them extra candy if they do. That has worked out and been really fun. If I put an actor there, I would never be able to talk a kid into doing it again!

@CrazedHaunter - The Pumpkin King was new last year. He was the star of the show for me. It is funny. We had the witch display the year before, but people didn't remember it until this year. This is the year we added the Pumpkin King. I think there is a connection there.

@CreeepyCathy - Thank you so much for your compliments.

@ATLfun - We still have a lot of store-bought tombstones in the yard, but we are replacing those as fast as we can make them. The pillar tombstone was new last year. It was the first one of that style I have ever made. It had a bit of a learning curve, but it added so much to the actual graveyard that I am really glad I did it. In fact, I would really like to try another style of one like it. You are too kind with your words!

@Pumpkin5 - We still have more yard to spread out to, but I like it looking kind of packed. I try to be true to the theme of each area. Just like most people, we started out with a lot of store-bought stuff, and we are replacing a lot of it. We started out buying severed heads or masks and building a figure around it. We are both now sculpting, so hopefully, new ones will be original. Your compliments sent my heart fluttering. I can't believe how well received the yard haunt is. You are so kind. For the lighting, I use a lot of blues in the graveyard, with highlights of amber to pick up details. I use amber for the werewolves, red and amber for the spiders and count, and green and amber for the witches.

@jdubbya - Yes. The Pumpkin King mask is from Midnight Studios. We ordered it last June, and received it in late July. I know they are pretty busy after Transworld, so I was glad we waited a while. We loved their stuff at Transworld 2012, and I kept thinking about it, so my husband ordered it for me as a surprise. It is very thin latex, with foam on the inside for maximum comfort. It is very padded and loose, but has a lot of structural support. The sculptor said it was water-proof, but we don't leave it outside at night. Normally, I wouldn't buy such an expensive mask for our yard, but he was just too awesome. In fact, this year, at Transworld, my husband ordered the rest of the costume because he really wants to wear it with the mask. (I made the costume on the figure in our yard.)

The quality is great, the shipping wasn't out of the norm, and I think it is just he and his wife that run the studio. Each time we have called, we have talked to the wife. She has always been friendly and knowledgeable about our order. I wish I could get a ton more stuff from them. We have not received the costume we ordered from Transworld yet, but they told us it wouldn't be shipped until this summer. 
If anyone is interested, here is the website that we are talking about: http://www.midnightstudiosfx.com/index2.htm

@DocK - Thank you so much.

Again, everyone, I am so sorry I didn't answer these sooner. Jury Duty just sucked my time away.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

That's an awesome display!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow, that turned out fantastic! I love all your different little scenes and vignettes. Everything really tells a little story. It's nice that you included some movement and your lighting looks super. It's a very cohesive display. Your zombie scene is simply off the hook!!! It looks like a scene from a movie.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks so much, George 68 and Halloween Lady. You guys are too kind. 

Vignettes? I love that! I am going to use that word to describe the different scenes from now on.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Excellent collection of zombies as everyone has said - sorry I missed this thread earlier. Great job on the lighting as well.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks, Headless. 

I know we probably shouldn't have so many zombies, but I love them so!


----------

